# FOOD



## biggie786 (21 May 2003)

I WILL BE GOING FOR MY BASIC TRAINING END OF THE SUMMER. I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT THE FOOD IS LIKE AND ALSO IF YOU CAN MAKE SPECIAL REQUEST FOR FOOD LIKE KOSHER OR VEGATARIAN DUE TO RELIGIOUS REASONS.


----------



## ggranatstein (21 May 2003)

I was going to ask the same question... I am not sure. I am doing my BOTP(R) and CAP(R) this summer.... Are you Jewish or Muslim? Not too many of either in the CF I think....

I wonder what the stats are...

I hope someone knows the answer.

Gabriel


----------



## 311 (21 May 2003)

On my reserve bmq we had a Muslim who couldn‘t have pork..We also had a vegatarian. The course warrant said special requests could be made. As long as you ask for something within reason.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (21 May 2003)

Im on an all lobster diet ...hehe

I dont think they will comply...

oh and im jewish i just tuff it out and eat pork lol


----------



## Grunt_031 (21 May 2003)

Most messes provide a variety of meal items so that you can choose ie salad bar, 2 or 3 types of entrees etc. For field rations the CF has Veg/Kosher rations. When you arrive on your course identify during your initial interviews (Sect Comd/Pl Comd) that you require these meals and they should be provided.


----------



## Sharpey (22 May 2003)

Mess meals shouldn‘t be a problem. Eating out of hay boxes and IMP‘s in the field, might be a problem. There‘s lots of extra crap in the IMP‘s people don‘t eat that these people with food restrictions can. Life and death situation...I‘m sure they will eat anything!


----------



## humint (22 May 2003)

Don‘t worry about the IMPs, it‘s not as if they actually contain REAL MEAT.


----------



## Danjanou (22 May 2003)

As Grunt (and oh am I resisting the puns that come with that name while discussing IMPs)points out in life and death situations you can eat anything.

During wartime religious tenants regarding the eating of prohibited foods can be waived. I‘m not sure if this would or would not apply for training exercises or deployments but for those in this situation guidance from an Imam and/or Rabbi should clarify it.


----------



## biggie786 (22 May 2003)

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT EXACTLY ARE IMP‘S?


----------



## Korus (22 May 2003)

OK, BUT FIRST PRESS THE BUTTON LABELED ‘CAPS LOCK‘

IMP = Individual Meal Packet.
They‘re the feild rations in the Canadian forces, consiting of a main course and a dessert each in their own packets, and you can heat up the main course by putting it in boiling water. (Although that seems to be a luxury). You also get bread or rice, drink crystals, gun/chocolate bars, and other small tidbits.


----------



## Pikache (22 May 2003)

^No, IMP ‘rice‘ aren‘t rice.
It‘s like some brittle weird rice imitation.

I‘m Korean. I know what freaking rice is and IMP rice ain‘t it.

*sayeth the troop who goes insane after 48 hrs w/0 rice*


----------



## JDG (22 May 2003)

I can‘t speak for the meals in St. Jean, but the Officer‘s mess in Esquimalt had a wide variety of options.  Usually 4 or 5 different hot dishes plus lots of salads.  You could definitely eat vegetarian if you wanted to.


----------



## Korus (22 May 2003)

whoa.. calm down there RoyalHighlandFusilier.. You must be getting a little frustrated there from working so long on that trench...  Why not get a BTM-2 to make it easier on yourself..   
Sorry, my little tangent, I just had to..   

As for the rice.. I‘ve never eaten IMP rice, and it would be an oversight to mistake any IMP menu items for real food..   
Although I must admit I love the bread with the peanut butter.. Best snack ever.


----------



## 311 (22 May 2003)

Something is in that bread  :blotto:  ...I don‘t really like eating bread, but I love the condensed bread in the IMP‘s...if only the peanut butter was easier spreadible eh?


----------



## kurokaze (10 Jun 2003)

eh.. forget the bread.. just chow down on the 
peanut butter.  I hoarded the stuff and had
like 20+ packets of it at any given time on
my person or webbing.

best snack for quick energy you can ever find.. 

But.. if you really want to eat the bread.. 
eat it with the honey.. not bad.. not bad at
all.  Or better yet, if you can find the time
to steam the bread.. mmmm...


----------



## Redneck052 (10 Jun 2003)

Regardless weather it is IMPs, or just the food out of the mess.  It all makes you glad to have the food at home.

**** , to eat out of resturants for a while, you are glad to be home for real food for the time that you are there.

...To my wife... For making my favorite meal time and time again, on the night before I go away and the night that when I come home.  When I know for a fact that you don‘t really like it.  I say,

THANK-YOU!!!


----------



## MuayThaiFighter (30 Jun 2003)

Is most of the Canadian Forces food grose or good?

I know the army sites say you can‘t expect food like from a 5 star restaurant,but does that mean the food is awful?

I‘m just curious if the food is as bad as hospital food.      :fifty:    :tank:


----------



## Ruthless4Life (30 Jun 2003)

Well, it should atleast to eatible.


----------



## Pte Lickers (30 Jun 2003)

I grabbed a ration once and took it home.  I nuked it to  a warm temperature and put it in my dogs dish.  He wasnt impressed.

But the food is good.  When you sit down ot actually enjoy a meal it can get disgusting but most of the time in basic youll be whirling around like a fart in a windstorm so anything up to and including boots will taste good.

Also keep your eyes open for berry bushes on marches and when at rest.  We were waiting or turn to trhwo grenades in my SQ course and we found a blue berry patch.  But read up pon berries first or youll end up eating deadly nightshade or something equally poisionous


----------



## combat_medic (30 Jun 2003)

Air Force and Navy food are good. Army food is edible... usually.

But, if you get hungry enough, it makes ANYTHING taste better!


----------



## Troopasaurus (30 Jun 2003)

Best thing to do is ask the people that have been there for a bit. Ask them what is good and what isnt from what i have had their are always items to stay away from and others that are good.


----------



## McInnes (30 Jun 2003)

that in itself varies for person to person. There was just a thread and a poll about everyone‘s favourite IMP‘s and what to stay away from.


----------



## sauve (5 Jul 2003)

man i remember back in cadets when our imp‘s were old like in 1998 we would be eating 1994 it was gross but still eatable. well i hope that the food would taste better in the real army lol


----------

